
Fast Food Is Why You’re Fat - theoneill
http://www.good.is/post/fast-food-is-why-youre-fat/
======
btucker
Correlation, I'd like to introduce you to Causation. And yes, she's way out of
your league.

~~~
memetichazard
And there's not even that much correlation. From the comments on the post,
someone did did some calculations and it's about 0.18 - and the line pretty
much becomes flat if the US and Mexico are removed.

------
jasonlbaptiste
false. adding toppings and shit you don't need is why youre fat and not
moderating it. I lost 45 pounds and I often had fast food. The calorie count
is what matters. Couple in dedication and consistent exercise.

~~~
lurkinggrue
You are on that hot new diet of eating less than 2500 calories and exercising?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Not sure if that's sarcastic or some crazy new diet thing exists? I don't
really subscribe to those or even read about them. I look at losing weight or
gaining it (for bulking) as something very scientific and tailored to ones
body. I used to train for bodybuilding, so this isn't just me talking out my
ass either. The one constant like all things in life is dedication. Read all
the books, buy all the supplements, gym passes,etc. and they won't mean shit
without unwavering dedication.

------
haseman
Eating food makes you fat. Eating fast food helps. I've lost a fair amount of
weight with a calorie counter, it's a pretty simple equation.

~~~
joubert
Food is fuel. Don't overfuel. Consume fuel that builds lean body mass. Simple
equation.

------
ryne
I love how Canada somehow spends less time eating out than the US but somehow
ends up 10% less obese.

------
blackguardx
BMI is not a good measure of how unfit someone is. Incredibly fit people often
have high BMIs.

~~~
rue
No, BMI should not be used as the sole measurement in some government
unhealthiness tax scheme, but is a very good measure in most cases.

The "incredibly fit" people with high BMIs already know they are fit.

~~~
blackguardx
Does this chart know they are fit?

------
steveplace
I was relieved to see actual data points rather than a bunch of anecdotes.

------
buugs
Oh thank goodness I thought it was because I ate too much.

------
jhawk28
I think its the ice cream, I don't eat fast food.

------
ektimo
Thank goodness, I thought it was because of the cheeseburger waffles...
<http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/page/21>

------
Mz
As a guess, I would bet there are a number of things in terms of both culture
and food quality which go into that "number of minutes per day spent eating"
data point for each country.

